# Reef glue



## nano cube (Aug 24, 2012)

What does every one use for reef glue? I bought actual reef glue but its expensive and I feel like super glue would do the same. So I bought some dollar store super glue made a big mess. suggestions anyone?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Regular super glue will work. Thing is, its thin, and runny!

Loc tight gel works well, so does gorilla glue (thin, but good value)
Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Dollarama crazy glue works just fine, just make sure you get the gel...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

All of them work, but result is different. Non of the cheap glues works as expensive Marine glue. The best what I tried for now is tick Blue Line glue in small metal tubs ~ $10

This crap gel from Dollar store should be wasted even you spent just half of it and you will need more of it comparing to the good marine glue. I did counting and for money that I spent on the glue from the dollar store and glued 2 frags, I could buy 1 tube of the Blue line and glue 20 frags

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nano cube said:


> What does every one use for reef glue? I bought actual reef glue but its expensive and I feel like super glue would do the same. So I bought some dollar store super glue made a big mess. suggestions anyone?


Not going to be rude, but if you need to save money on the glue, just do not go with salt water. It will be smallest expense in the future

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just like that you can glue a few things then toss it out. And I have never once had them not stick. The one time I spent a lot more, I ended up throwing out half the tube because it dried up before I needed it again


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

carmenh said:


> Dollarama crazy glue works just fine, just make sure you get the gel...


+1

I buy 20+ tubes a time two or three times a year. Cheap, does the job, and it's not a big deal if it dries shut.


----------



## nano cube (Aug 24, 2012)

Couldn't agree with you more, but I live down town and its pain in the ass to get to a reef store. I bought a tube used it twice and now its a solid rock of tube.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*super glue*

just a FYI at work our parts dept stores krazy glue in the refrigerator .
not sure if it works for keeping the glue from hardening i dont use it enough to be able to test it out , again just an FYI.
cheers


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

tom g said:


> just a FYI at work our parts dept stores krazy glue in the refrigerator .
> not sure if it works for keeping the glue from hardening i dont use it enough to be able to test it out , again just an FYI.
> cheers


Yes, it works. I keep mine in the fridge.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

